# Fluval Edge - Flakes vs. Pellets



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have a new 12 gal fluval edge and am (hopefully) nearing the end of the cycling process - I have had the tank for about 3 weeks. 

All of my levels read out great, except for ammonia, so I am working to lower that so I can add in my second round of fish. I've been doing 25% water changes as well as adding in Nutrifin Cycle to help speed up the process.

I noticed today that when I am feeding the flakes (currently 4 fish), there is a lot of food that is going to waste, which I am sure if helping to contribute to the high ammonia levels. With the fluval edge tank, the opening at the top is very small, so most of the fish don't venture up to the top to collect the food. And when the food is pushed down by the filter, it is pushed pretty hard and the flakes normally break up, and most pieces go uneaten. 

So the question is, for the fluval, would you recommend sticking with the flakes or should I switch to a pellet? I currently have a glass catfish, dwarf angelfish, flaming gourami and a tetra. And when the ammonia levels reduce, I will get another 3-4 tropical.

Thank you for your input!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like pellets better. find a sinking and floating and do a mixture. that way they all get a little. i typically do one or two pellet a fish, depending on size.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You could always turn off the filter for the few minutes they need to eat.


----------

